# Best mane/tail contest?



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Just for fun, lets see what people do to their horses mane or tails. Theres really no rules, and I dont think I should make a deadline because thats not fun... But heres what the categories are: 
-Best mane braiding
-Best tail braiding
-Best mane (General)
-Best tail (General)
-Best length (Tail)
-Best length (Mane)

Gooo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Best Mane


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Best tail :wink:


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

And best braided mane, haha (not my horse but I did braid the mane!)


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I LOVE your horses tail JustImagine!!!!! So cute


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

evilamc said:


> I LOVE your horses tail JustImagine!!!!! So cute


Thank you!  I'm surprised it's keeping so clean, I haven't washed it since last August, haha.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Best mane and tail  This is my old mare Rosie


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

WickedNag, I love her mane! What breed is she?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

JustImagine said:


> WickedNag, I love her mane! What breed is she?


She is a AQHA sold her a few years ago. If I remember right her registered name was Jacks Golden Rose


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Best Mane:








Best Tail:

On the side: The Admin made a rule where a contest can be no longer than 30 days long. So the deadline would be April 17th


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Oops! Best Tail didn't show up, so here it is:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*My first two entires*

Here are the only two pictures I currently have on this computer, I will work on getting more! But here they are:

For Best Mane Braiding: Aint That Rusty (he is not tied up by that chain, the tie is directly on his halter and not the chain)









Best Tail Braid: Aint That Rusty









Hopefully I will have more to post soon!


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

best tail length
best mane length
best tail braiding
best tail general
best mane general
best mane braiding


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

"Cinnamon" has *the* tail of our mares, full and to the ground.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's another entrie for Best Tail Braid: Little Orphan Annie


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

best tail and best length (tail) 








best mane


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Best mane general


----------



## NotTheAverageCowgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry the pics aren't the best quality 
best tail


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one for best mane length, since her hair grew so much since the other picture I posted for the best mane general.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay I know you said that there is no deadline to enter pictures but does that mean that no one wins? How do you judge if there is no date to stop entries?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

The deadline has to be April 17th. There is a rule that says the limit is 30 days.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

countrylove said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like the callage. (sp?)


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

*Christmas Gold*

best mane









AND longest mane


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is one more entrie. This is for best tale and its Gold Label or Zeus


----------



## GoGoJoeGranny (Dec 15, 2012)

Best Mane


----------

